# Oil Fushing



## thetodd (Sep 17, 2008)

Just bought an '88 Cabriolet w/107k. Runs OK but I have a sticky lifter (?) that stops ticking after about 10-15 mins of driving. Also, my oil pressure gauge is "fluky" The pressure stays high and doesn't move much until it warms up (10-15 mins) and then fluctuates with RPM increase/decrease. 
Would you all recommend an oil/engine flush performed by a shop or do the additives work OK...? In an older vehicle would this possibly lead to leaks or...?
Apologies if this has been covered here before...I looked around.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Fushing (thetodd)*

check out autorx


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Oil Fushing (crrdslcvr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's http://auto-rx.com/ 
I wouldn't use anything else. Only available from the website


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil Fushing (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's http://auto-rx.com/ 
I wouldn't use anything else. Only available from the website

+1! Best product out there to clean things up.


----------

